# Why we move to Canada???



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello everyone, Just wondered what makes everyone either thinking of going or who is already in Canada make the move across the pond??
whats your reasons for moving??
Mine are jobs wise and decent summers. Obviously other small things I am looking forward to like Tim Hortons LOL etc...
also what do you miss in Canada?
I will miss decent Kebabs and the Brit SOH LOL
amazing how the silly things will be missed or looked forward to.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hello everyone, Just wondered what makes everyone either thinking of going or who is already in Canada make the move across the pond??
> whats your reasons for moving??
> Mine are jobs wise and decent summers. Obviously other small things I am looking forward to like Tim Hortons LOL etc...
> also what do you miss in Canada?
> ...


Why move to Canada, for us it will be hopefully better job prospects, being in a country that isn't still in recession and falling to pieces. Moving somewhere that doesn't have litter everywhere you look and people care about their environment (even little things like recycling bins everywhere in Toronto when we visited). We feel that we will have a better quality of life in a more accepting country. Lastly Timmy's why do we have to pay a couple of pounds at starbucks and costa when they pay a fraction for coffee over there???

What will i miss, family, I come from a large family i'm 1 of 9 that is going to be the hardest thing i will have to deal with. Hoping that we will be around for my little sister having her 3rd kid in April but i know that they are just a flight away. Not to mention i think some of them might get jealous and move over themselves once they have visited. My OH has family in Canada so i'll be an "uncle" again over there.


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

jen45 said:


> Hello everyone, Just wondered what makes everyone either thinking of going or who is already in Canada make the move across the pond??
> whats your reasons for moving??
> Mine are jobs wise and decent summers. Obviously other small things I am looking forward to like Tim Hortons LOL etc...
> also what do you miss in Canada?
> ...


Ahhhhh i miss TIMS!!! make mine a french vanilla cappuccino with a Canadian maple bun on the side......LOL
The only food i missed was England's national dish of Chicken Tikka Masala LOL sad i know!!! I didn't miss anything else about UK and i especially did not miss the Chav culture that is taking over here!!!!

My reasons are SPACE and the possibility of a different life with more opportunity....did i mention space....UK is sooooo crowded!!!!


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

_Joanna_ said:


> Ahhhhh i miss TIMS!!! make mine a french vanilla cappuccino with a Canadian maple bun on the side......LOL
> The only food i missed was England's national dish of Chicken Tikka Masala LOL sad i know!!! I didn't miss anything else about UK and i especially did not miss the Chav culture that is taking over here!!!!
> 
> My reasons are SPACE and the possibility of a different life with more opportunity....did i mention space....UK is sooooo crowded!!!!


yes definately space!!...mine is timmys double double and chocolate glazed!! LOL
thats the first thing I will be getting at the other end LOL oh also the cinnabun!!
yummy.... also A&W and the Keg for a steak!!
are you in the UK then? are you going back to Canada??


----------



## _Joanna_ (Feb 11, 2010)

jen45 said:


> yes definately space!!...mine is timmys double double and chocolate glazed!! LOL
> thats the first thing I will be getting at the other end LOL oh also the cinnabun!!
> yummy.... also A&W and the Keg for a steak!!
> are you in the UK then? are you going back to Canada??


I am in the UK at the moment and am looking at booking my flights back to Canada this week......wooooooo I have chosen Halifax, depending on being able to arrange a place to stay in time i am hoping to be leaving on the 8th March flight....fingers crossed.....TIMS will be my first stop at the airport as soon as i land LOL. 
Congratulations on booking your flights back too.....it won't be long now


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Better propects for our kids was a big draw for us as well as hubby out of work for 2 years and my company going down the tubes! We have a beautiful home with 3 acres - we could never have got that in UK! Yes I agree SPACE is wonderful and so much of it to explore. I miss family. I don't miss the worry & stress.
I feel sorry for the people stuck there.


----------



## Chrisd (Feb 15, 2010)

I'll have a half and half french vanilla and regular with box of tim bits i like the variety.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Oh i love Tim Hortons! mine will be a blueberry muffin and a coffee, hubby will have a bannana nut! 

We are moving to Oakville Toronto on 12th April! im so excited now! My husband is from Montreal, We think our girls will have a more outdoors life style over in Canada, more oppertunities in the future for them, i love the summers in canada and i look forward to taking my 3 1/2 year old to ski lessons next winter! 

I will miss indian food, I know i can get it over there but its not the same. baked beans, our sausages and bacon! but its worth it!

I will miss my parents, sisters and my best friends, but they will visit, it a holiday for them!

We have talked about moving to canada for so long, now that its weeks away i am so filled with excitement!


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

You'r all talking double dutch to me, im thinking you are talking about coffee,,,noooo i hate coffee and tea but love hot choclate,,

We are only at the beginning of are process, but a better future for are boys is important to me, there will nothing hear in England when they are old enough to leave school in 5 years,
We cant wait to try some sports like snow boarding and i quite like the idea of having a go in a bobsleigh :heh:
We have not been to Canada before just taking the leap of faith,,,,

Dont think i will miss anything about England apart from my family and galaxy choclate, i dont believe they have it over there,,,,,well at least i will loose weight :cheer2:


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

depending on where your going, some places have Brit Stores that have Brit products like chocolate, walkers crisps, ready brek etc, you just have to look for these stores, the city we are going back to has one and it does very good business, the also have the football shirts, souveiners, and even other food products like pork pies, black pudding, potatoe scones etc so if theres one here your going you could more than likely find your galaxy chocolate.....


----------



## TammyC (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for that,, really would miss my galaxy nearly as much as my family, im very close to my mum and dad, but they say they dont wont to move over, so it looks like long holidays for them.


----------



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

TammyC said:


> You'r all talking double dutch to me, im thinking you are talking about coffee,,,noooo i hate coffee and tea but love hot choclate,,
> 
> We are only at the beginning of are process, but a better future for are boys is important to me, there will nothing hear in England when they are old enough to leave school in 5 years,
> We cant wait to try some sports like snow boarding and i quite like the idea of having a go in a bobsleigh :heh:
> ...


Hi TammyC
You can get most UK foods or good equivalents over here that's the fun of being in a new country - try new things! We did the same for our kids and do not regret coming here at all (been here 3 years),
I suggest you do come for a holiday - go to the area you will live in and best to come in the winter months; like we did; then you can see how well everything is set up for the cold & snow. Sumers are hot and beautiful.
The kids will love skating, skiing & snow boarding, our two took to them like ducks to water.
Good luck and keep at it - the paperwork is daunting but follow the guidelines and you will be fine.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

TammyC said:


> Thanks for that,, really would miss my galaxy nearly as much as my family, im very close to my mum and dad, but they say they dont wont to move over, so it looks like long holidays for them.


Hi yes I wrote a thread about what we are looking forward to canada and also what we will miss and its the strangest things sometimes!!...I look forward to timmys coffee and doughnuts, the Keg steakhouse, A&W and the long hot summers...I will miss from the UK, Kebabs, chinese food (tastes bland in Canada)
New Look and Dorothy perkins and also Primark LOL. worst thing is leaving friends and family. I did it before so I guess I will get used to it again.
Remember family are just a phonecall away and they can visit. Its a mindset I guess. Anyone that says they never gave any of anything a second thought is fibbing LOL
Good Luck
ps you can buy galazy etc from the Brit store where you will be living..
i used to buy my potatoe scones, readybrek ($8.00) LOL, and chocolate from there. very expensive though


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

We must have had a brain fever to come :0) We've been in Canada nearly six years and we are going home to the UK ASAP.

Ian


----------



## KassandraCarissa (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey all..I want to move to canada as i am not having good life in india..Can anyone suggest me?


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

wildcountryian said:


> We must have had a brain fever to come :0) We've been in Canada nearly six years and we are going home to the UK ASAP.
> 
> Ian


are you coming back because you miss the UK?? or is it jobs??
just wondering what makes us all go and live there for years and then come back??
Been thru that as well and now going back to Canada again!!


----------



## wildcountryian (Dec 13, 2009)

jen45 said:


> are you coming back because you miss the UK?? or is it jobs??
> just wondering what makes us all go and live there for years and then come back??
> Been thru that as well and now going back to Canada again!!



Not jobs. I freelance and can work anywhere my pc is hooked up. We've been in Alberta for six years now and those minus 50 C spells are getting us down :0). We seem to spend all our time in winter or getting ready for it (we have a farm, we're not city people). 

We've had the dreaded call from home twice now. We do miss the UK, or more specifically the part of it we're from (West Country and the Highlands). We're heading for Devon as soon as we can sell up. We've travelled to other parts of Canada but don't feel that we want to live there.

We miss UK food greatly. Having food allergies its very difficult for us to get what we need in our local supermarkets without treking to the city. Getting fresh local produce, even in our rural area, is hit and miss 

Other than that it's general experiences I guess. We feel that our kids will have a better chance in the UK education system after seeing what's on offer here. 
We've homeschooled the kids for the last year or so because the school got contaminated with asbestos. However, before that the system wasn't meeting our basic expectations.

Aside from that I'm pushing mid 50 now and honestly I don't think I can retire here. Our UK pension is frozen because we're expats and there is not much of a social safety net for seniors. Our experience of Alberta healthcare has not been great either.

All in all it's time to call it a day. Although I expect we'll return for visits. Some of the older children are going to stay for now.


----------



## jen45 (Jan 17, 2010)

wildcountryian said:


> Not jobs. I freelance and can work anywhere my pc is hooked up. We've been in Alberta for six years now and those minus 50 C spells are getting us down :0). We seem to spend all our time in winter or getting ready for it (we have a farm, we're not city people).
> 
> We've had the dreaded call from home twice now. We do miss the UK, or more specifically the part of it we're from (West Country and the Highlands). We're heading for Devon as soon as we can sell up. We've travelled to other parts of Canada but don't feel that we want to live there.
> 
> ...


sorry to hear that and yes thats the big issue with leaving family behind when moving..it is so far to get back in an emergency...winters are bad for sure
its like damned if you do and damned if you dont so we try and then sometimes it doesnt work....anyways good luck to you all in your move back....


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

*Any advice?*

Hello WelshCanadian,

That is good news that you have a date to fly to Canada. I bet you are counting down the days.

My wife and I have recently applied for a Permanent Residency visa, which we are hoping to receive within 6 months. We are starting to feel that the visa is going to be the easy part. We are looking into the process of landing, getting a permanent address, applying for a SIN, etc... and also for my wife (a primary school teacher) to register with OCT. We were hoping that one of us would have a job lined up before we leave the UK, but we now think that this would not be possible. I am applying for PR through my IT Management experience, and obviously, my wife would like to teach in Canada (we are aware how difficult this may be). 

We wonder if you have any advice to offer, in the order that we do the above. Do you plan to teach in Ontario? Have you registered with OCT? If so, did you experience any difficulties getting your qualifications recognised? 

Are you still in Wales? We are just outside Cardiff, and would appreciate speaking to you about your experiences before you leave. We are beginning to get a little bit negative, with all the stories we read on here (despite taking them with a handful of salt!!!). It is a shame you rarely hear of the success stories on the forum.

Kind regards,

androb.


----------

